# S: Got my Ryeland wool order!



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Received it yesterday. Washed/ready to card and spin. 
Very fine VM in the two darker colors, but quite acceptable, 
will card and spin out.
The light gray is amazingly clean.
Esty seller: elfkendalhippies

In the picture, top down:
Ryeland, dark gray, 100 grams
Ryeland, light gray, 100 grams
Hebridean, dark chocolate brown, 50 grams

Of course now I wished I bought a 100 grams of the Hebridean, duh!

Oh, what to make. Maybe a pair of socks or two with some of the ryeland....


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Looks like fun!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Received it yesterday. Washed/ready to card and spin.
> Very fine VM in the two darker colors, but quite acceptable,
> will card and spin out.
> The light gray is amazingly clean.
> ...


That fiber looks luscious. Here is my question from the mind of someone who has no creative dots that connect....really. Many fiber artists would look at these pics and know exactly what they would do with it....not me. Or, at least figure it out rather quickly.....not me. I would just look and touch and wonder how to process it for probably....uh...well, on and on. Soooooo....will you spin each separately or would it be something you would blend? I have some beautiful fibers and get them out....look....wonder how to spin and then put them back. I just don't seem to have a very creative fiber mind....still hoping it will develop.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> That fiber looks luscious. Here is my question from the mind of someone who has no creative dots that connect....really. Many fiber artists would look at these pics and know exactly what they would do with it....not me. Or, at least figure it out rather quickly.....not me. I would just look and touch and wonder how to process it for probably....uh...well, on and on. Soooooo....will you spin each separately or would it be something you would blend? I have some beautiful fibers and get them out....look....wonder how to spin and then put them back. I just don't seem to have a very creative fiber mind....still hoping it will develop.


Well, know for sure at least one pair of sock for the ryeland both shades of gray, thinking about doing some mosaic work on them. The rest of the ryeland and the Hebridean, I have no idea...maybe some kind of shawl? I to have some nice natural brown Old Norwegian wool that could be blended with Hebridean. Thinking, thinking...

Trufully 98 percent of my new fiber stash...has no idea what it will become.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would spin the ryeland light and dark together for my sock. That is about 7 oz of fiber would make a wonderful yarn.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I would spin the ryeland light and dark together for my sock. That is about 7 oz of fiber would make a wonderful yarn.


That is an option too.... Oh so many choices!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks like you have some lovely wool to spin. Enjoy!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Happy spinning.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm loving that grey.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful fiber. Great colors. Have fun.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Enjoy


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm having a tad of fiber envy here! Beautiful fiber. But then I glance up at my 2 full bins of roving, batts, and raw fiber waiting to become something. I must card, spin and produce before I buy more. Right? ummmm, Right? :sm09:


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow, that fiber looks great! I'd like to see what you do with it. It looks so soft. Yes... I too have "fiber envy"!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just read an article on this ad this stood out.
Ryeland is the March breed in the 2018 British Wool Exploration. We shall see what spinners and knitters make of the breed).
I would love to hear what you have to say and see the what you have spun.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I just checked out that wool exploration. Very interesting! Thanks
I'm driving up to CT in May to visit family... Perhaps I'll take the ryeland and get it ready for spinning. I'm taking my Babe Wheel...with assorted fiber projects.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks like a lot of fun


----------

